
On the road with George Hotz’s $1,000 self-driving car kit - doczoidberg
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/6/11866868/comma-ai-george-hotz-interview-self-driving-cars
======
spott
The big problem with ANY self-driving car is going to be the last .1%. Getting
some sort of machine learning algorithm to drive well 99.9% of the time isn't
that hard. Getting that same car to work well 99.999% of the time is where the
challenge is.

The fact that Hotz seems like he doesn't recognize this fundamental problem is
worrisome when thinking about the future of his company... and the field of
self-driving cars. I wonder how quickly some sort of transit governing body is
going to come down on him when they realize he can't possibly have done ANY
kind of validation of the safety of his car.

~~~
devy
It's a driver assist feature add-on after all. Human override is required at
those .1% cases. Having said that, it's no different than when adaptive cruise
control feature was first released or when GPS turn-by-turn navigation was
first unveiled. They all warned you those are complementary driver assistances
that don't replace driver to press the gas pedal or guiding directions because
in rare cases(.01%?), those features don't work.

If we were to require a 100% accurate GPS navigation or a 100% working
adaptive cruise control before they can be released to the market, we wouldn't
have them even by now.

